# The Master's Chair



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

When Master Sorcerer Badec realizes that his unborn son, Myron, will be his one and only heir, he protects the child from his enemies by arranging for him to grow up on Earth. Myron is scheduled to be returned to Terah on his twenty-fifth birthday, at which time he'll learn who he is and begin to study magic as well as everything else he'll need to know in order to assume his role as Terah's next Master Sorcerer, the highest human-held position on Terah.

For twenty-three years, things go as planned, and Myron goes about his life as Kevin, a typical nerd, who is more comfortable with computers than with people. Then Badec becomes quite ill and the decision is made to bring his son home early.

One morning Kevin is an accountant living and working in Omaha, and the next he is in the middle of a field with six complete strangers, surrounded by huge stones and a forest. Before the day is out, Kevin learns that he is actually a sorcerer named Myron and that he's next in line for the Master's Chair. While he's still reeling from that bit of information, he finds out that due to his father's illness, he has a little less than one year to learn enough about sorcery to be able to defend his life and chair against sorcerers who have been practicing their craft longer than he's been alive. Fortunately for Kevin, arrangements have been made for Glendymere, the most powerful sorcerer on Terah, to tutor him.

The other people from Earth, who were chosen primarily for their lack of close ties to anyone else on Earth, range in age and profession from a retired teacher to a college sophomore. They were brought over to accompany and protect Kevin as he travels a thousand miles by horse and wagon to reach Glendymere and then another thousand miles to reach his father's castle in Camden. Armed with swords and knives, the group sets out, with only the slightest mention of the assassins and bounty hunters who are already searching for Myron, and absolutely no mention that Glendymere is a dragon.

Kindleboards Profile for The Master's Chair​
Read more about Kevin and *The Chronicles of Terah* at Mackenzie's World​

The Master's Chair is available at [url=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0047O2BXO]Amazon US​and Amazon UK.

Check out The Dragon's Flame, the second book in the series.​


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Mackenzie, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you for the welcome.

    To make the trip a little more pleasurable, and a lot less dangerous, six other people from Earth were plucked out of their lives and brought over to Terah to go with Kevin.


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Sounds interesting . . . will have to check it out, especially if we're talking dragons 
-Jenna


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who likes dragons. I checked out your books, too. They sound like something I'd enjoy. Hope to get to them after Christmas.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

The Master's Chair received two very nice reviews at the Amazon UK store last week. 
A very warm thank you to both readers.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Chris was an advertising executive who was ready for a change. He had quit his job in New York, taken a position with a firm in Omaha, packed up everything he owned, and moved to Omaha.

The Master's Chair in the US store.
The Master's Chair in the UK store.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Darrell's goal in life was to be a professional football player, and he was well on his way when he wrecked his knee in a college game. The doctors all agreed that he could have a normal life, just as long as he didn't play football.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Theresa's father was a bit old-fashioned. Theresa wanted a college degree and a career. He wanted her married. And when a man he knew mentioned that he was looking for a wife, Theresa's father wasted no time in agreeing to let him marry his daughter.

The Master's Chair in the US store.
The Master's Chair in the UK store.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Steve was a retired school teacher. He and his wife had made big plans for their retirement. They wanted to travel all over the world. What they had not planned on was her death within a year of his retirement.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Joan and Karl were farmers and they loved that life. Unfortunately one thing after another happened, and they ended up having to sell their land. They moved to Omaha mainly because Karl had found a job there. They figured they'd adjust to life in a city - eventually.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

How would you feel if you suddenly found yourself on a totally different world? Could you adjust to life there?


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Hope you get a chance to check it out.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

The second book in the series, The Dragon's Flame, should be out sometime this spring.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

The series will go under the name Chronicles of Terah.


----------



## John M. Dow (Apr 14, 2011)

Mackenzie Morgan said:


> Oh, and did anyone mention that the tutor Kevin's traveling all that distance to meet is a dragon?


This looks great! Bought! 

I'm currently about 60% of the way through James Clavell's Shogun, so it may be a day or two before I get to read, but I'll pop back and let you know how I got on 

John


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

John, 

I read Shogun a few years ago and thoroughly enjoyed it. It's quite a story.

Thank you for buying The Master's Chair. I look forward to hearing what you think of it after you get a chance to read it. 

Mackenzie


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Hope everyone has recovered from the storms that rolled through during April.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

The second book in The Chronicles of Terah, The Dragon's Flame, was released this week.

If you'd like to check it out, here are the links to the pages at Amazon. I haven't done a Profile page for it yet.

The Dragon's Flame in the US store.
The Dragon's Flame in the UK store.

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Over the past couple of weeks, The Master's Chair has received its 4th review and The Dragon's Flame its 1st in the US store. 

Thanks so much to the people who have taken the time and effort to write the reviews.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Soon you'll be able to read more about _The Chronicles of Terah_ at my website. I'm hoping to have it up by next week.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Hope you'll join me at Mackenzie's World.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

I recently read Scratch by Danny Gillan. I thoroughly enjoyed it, as you can see in my blog Mackenzie's Musings. See what you think of it.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

If you enjoy fantasy and haven't already read My Sparkling Misfortune, you really should.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Drop by I Can't Believe I'm Doing This, But... Meet the Author: Mackenzie Morgan in the Meet the Authors Forum at Amazon and say hello.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

I got an e-mail from a friend of mine who had gotten up earlier than usual so she'd have time to straighten up the house before her house cleaner arrived at 9:00. After a quick chuckle, I couldn't help thinking about all the times we "clean up for the cleaners," so I wrote a blog about it. Check it out at http://mcknzmorgan.wordpress.com/. Love to hear from you.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

John Ward just finished a new cover for The Master's Chair. As soon as he does one for The Dragon's Flame, I'm going to release both books with new covers.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

I've released The Master's Chair with its new cover. It's in the signature to this post. I think it's terrific.

A big thank you to John Ward of jlwardart.com.


----------

